# Exchanging Recipes!!!!!!



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

I think most of us have to eat pretty much low to medium fat foods and mostly bland. I thought I would start a thread on recipes for all types of ibs, gerd(since ibs mimics this too),gallbladderless people. I will start it off on a few things I eat now that I find don't hurt me in any way at all. I will post more as I think of them. Now my eating habits are in no way going to be glamours, since this surgery my meals are plain, no high fats, not much spices at all, if I eat anything that is high fat, real spicy, I get very ill, plus I am now latose intolerate







I look forward in to reading more recipes.I eat mashed potatoes(instant) with very little lite butter in them and I will heat up a can of lower fat cream of chicken soup, I will lay a piece of bread in a bowl, spread mash potatoes over the bread, and then pour the soup over the potatoes. Might sound unyummy but actually it has flavor. Another thing I find very easily to eat and that is baked fries. I will sometimes make a meal on them and occasionly dip them in low fat mayo. I will eat oatmeal cookies, the kind they sell at walmart for 88 cents, very good and very easy on the digestive tract.I hope to see alot of recipes on this thread cause I am looking for more variety of low to medium fat meals to eat") Plus I am a recipe collector too


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Food Recipes* forum.Use the Hop to: link below.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

My favorite IBS-friendly cookbook is Live Don't DIEt by Vicki Park. That book saved my life when I had my gallbladder removed. Unlike many cookbooks, it is normal foods like casseroles made very low in fat.I also eat a lot of mashed potatoes. When I go out to lunch with friends, I usually just get an order of mashed potatoes. I am going to try your cream soup idea, it sounds good to me. Like a gravy...My favorite snack is homemade croutons. I dry out the bread in a low oven, like 200-250 degrees, after spraying the cubes with nonstick spray and coating with a little salt and garlic powder. It's easier on my tummy than crackers, and because they are small cubes, I am not tempted to do bad things like put cheese or peanut butter on them. They keep for days in an airtight container.I have a lot of recipes, too, if anyone is looking for anything special. Actually, I'm a food writer... kind of an odd job for someone with IBS!


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi Lady M , here is one i thought up a couple years ago it was quite popular at the restaurant where i worked as a chef. bananna brocolli soup puree 1 med. size bananna and 1 bunch of broc. simmer in 4 cups of lite chicken broth for 20 minutes. add a pinch of white pepper 1 ounce of gin . 2 cups of lite creame( you can use milk if the creame is to rich )let simmer for 10 more minutes then thicken with a lite roux. the first time i served this i had to give out free samples but after a week or too it ended up becoming a regular menu item. let me know what you think of it. thanks myron


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i have quite a few dairy free desert recipes if anyone is interested- cookies, cakes, breads, etc.


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Mannie and Lady M: Read your interesting comments re recipes.What kind of recipe writing do you do and/or collect? I, too, write- another I.B.S.er! "Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle is a collection of 180 scd recipes for I.B.S.If interested in more info, contact me at harmonize###northcom. net .


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks all for replying and the ideals







I just collect any recipe that sounds good, but now I can't eat alot of them. Since I posted this I am now going to a dietician and she is giving me more varieties of foods to try. She has suggest like granola bars for me, bagels with low fat or no fat cream cheese. She said alot of people who were latose intollerant still could eat cheese sometimes. I did fine on the bagel, got blueberry flavor. Found out that I can't eat raw apples, ouch is all I going to say. I got some the spray canola oil in a can, it has no fat, didn't know that until my friend told me, so hopefully I can come up with some good fried recipes. I like to friend like plain chicken breast in it and see how I do. Thanks once again for replies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2001)

LadyMIt seems like you could be my twin. And I like S.E.KY. I have a Daughter that lives on the other end.Any way, for food ideas. Get the "Fat Free Living" cook book by Jyl Steinback. I live by it. Not only fat free, but low sodium too. We have been using this book for several years and it has helped us in many ways, Lowered Hubbys cholestrol and weight. Lowered my B.P. amd weight.I also think it is what kept IBS down to almost undetectable for many years.Praying for a pain free life.


----------

